

Unicode Transformations & Security Vulnerabilities - alexkon
http://www.casaba.com/files/Chris_Weber_Character%20Transformations%20v1.7_IUC33.pdf

======
alexkon
Quick view:
[https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.casaba.c...](https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.casaba.com%2Ffiles%2FChris_Weber_Character%2520Transformations%2520v1.7_IUC33.pdf)

An Internationalization and Unicode Conference presentation by Chris Weber
discusses the security implications of various text transformations in
Unicode.

